# My auction find.



## Chris (Dec 22, 2014)

Picked up this beauty from the auction for 400 bucks. Got lucky, put a battery in it and it fired up and purrs like a kitten. Absolutely no issues but needs tires. Used to be faded green, tossed on a quick paint job and some decals.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1419307962.507225.jpg


----------



## Chris (Dec 22, 2014)

Forgot for those who don't know it's a towable diesel air compressor. Has a three cylinder Kubota motor and does 100 CFM at 125 PSI.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 22, 2014)

Now that's a deal.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 23, 2014)

Nice find Chris, it will be a lot easier to air the tires up on the Jeep when you're out at The Hammers...


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 23, 2014)

Great Deal... that will pay for itself in the first 5 minutes... it's good to give yourself a raise once and a while.
I need to go to your auctions..


----------



## havasu (Dec 23, 2014)

It seems to me that I paid this same amount of money when I rented one to jack hammer out my concrete patio. Fantastic hit!


----------



## mako1 (Dec 23, 2014)

:beer:Used to got to 3-4 auctions a week.Never found a deal like that.Give you $405 for it?


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2014)

I also bought a sweeper attachment for my skid steer for 300 bucks but it needs some love.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 23, 2014)

So what is that a scrap metal auction. Price seems right.


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2014)

Online only. Don't know why things didn't go for more. I should have bought more.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 23, 2014)

New business, flipping equipment, five acres. what could go wrong?


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2014)

I'll be on the next ultimate hoarder. CBS Tuesday's at 7 pm.


----------



## havasu (Dec 23, 2014)

You spelled whore wrong.


----------



## frodo (Dec 23, 2014)

did you get that at that auction i posted?   :rofl:  if so, GOOD!   if not,  Good ALSO!!!!


----------



## joecaption (Dec 24, 2014)

I used to help out a friend that bought stuff at military surplus auctions getting rid of his white elephants he got when he had to buy it as a lot to get the one item he wanted.
Amazing the things he could buy cheap.
EG: A box full of Rolex watch parts.
Brand new safes.
Cases of Mobil 1 oil (paid $5.00 a case)
Pallet loads of brand new 12 volt batteries.
Stainless steel breaker box panels.
Gas fire places.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 24, 2014)

joecaption said:


> I used to help out a friend that bought stuff at military surplus auctions getting rid of his white elephants he got when he had to buy it as a lot to get the one item he wanted.
> Amazing the things he could buy cheap.
> EG: A box full of Rolex watch parts.
> Brand new safes.
> ...



Your tax dollars at work.


----------



## frodo (Dec 25, 2014)

nealtw said:


> Your tax dollars at work.



when I was in the AF,  I went to the warehouse to get a package of 2  o-rings
 regular o-rings  about 1"  in size.  someone forgot to black out the price
each  on the original invoice.  I remember exactly how much to this day. it freaked  me out.    $23.45   2 [two]  each  O-ring


----------

